# Sock Reccomendations



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

IowaBoarder said:


> Need some input on some good thin snowboarding socks. Have always used good performance socks (Stance, Smartwool, Burton Merino Wool) but my feet still sweat like the no other and just soak my boots to the point where I have to pull the liner and set them with the fan blowing into them for the night to get them ready for the next day. Do you think it's my boot liners that are too thick or just that I'm wearing too thick of socks. I've tried poly dress socks to see if that helped and the same problem occurred. Any suggestions for thin socks for us that run super hot?


I run hot too. Smartwool is what I use. I just deal with having to pull the liner to make sure they dry. If you are ever in a spot without a fan or blow dryer, stuffing them with newspaper works just as well. I actually throw an old newspaper into my bag whenever I travel. I prefer that method because there is no sweaty odor being dispersed around the room.

Not exactly the answer you were looking for. Just my experience.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Have you tried a lighter sock?

Perhaps a light cushion Smartwool PHD snowboard sock would help if you typically wear the med weight. 

Otherwise I know Darn Tough makes a snowboard sock that has no cushion, which would be even lighter. They are pretty similar in fit to the smartwool PHD I would say.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Like above.......ultralightweight smart wool PHD........maybe try some kind of spray anti perspirant............


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

goldbond powder... or change your socks half day. I like stance(wool) and dakine(thinline I think) socks. look for socks with higher merino wool percentage, some of those socks have really low wool percentage. the dakine had something like 65%wool when I bought them but they were a couple years old(nos) so they might have changed the %, but for moisture they kept my boots dryer than the stance.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Gold bond powder and ultralight smartwool PHD.


----------



## IowaBoarder (Jun 3, 2015)

I honestly didn't think of using gold bond or an anti-antiperspirant spray to tone down some sweating. I've used as thin of a sock that I can find (poly dress socks since it should displace some of the moisture) but didn't know they made the ultra lightweight smartwool sock. I have the lightweight PHD ones and those still end up damp. Will look into and buy some ultra lightweight ones to try it out as well as some gold bond.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Dakine Thinline socks, have worked the best for me. In the end though, if you're just someone who sweats a lot there is nothing you're going to be able to do about it.

Just get a boot dryer and it will solve all your problems.

Dry Guy Force Dry is the bomb, they make a portable travel one as well, I have both, as seen in this picture.










I have an old one I'll sell you for $30 plus shipping if you want... 










Those purchases was some of the best money I've spent for my gear.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've tried a ton of socks, but the only ones I wear are the Acel Thermal Compression socks. They are the only ones I've found that keep my toes warm without making them clammy. There have been a few days where I literally slept in them without changing after getting back home. 

They are expensive though. Way too expensive for socks... but my feet get messed up so easily (and sweat so much) that it's worth it for me.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you checked with a doctor to see if you have hyper hydrosis? They can treat it, and it has nothing to do with being too hot.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

All of the above suggestions are worth considering imo.

For thin socks, I used to wear the Smartwool UltraThin PHDs. I thought they were the thinnest snow socks available.
I found Bridgedale UltraFit socks - even thinner. This is what I wear now.
Recommend you have a look.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I have had sweating problems in the past. I stopped wearing snowboard / cold-weather specific socks altogether and for the last few years I only wear thin dress socks. I don't have any problems now, but I also see you've tried this. 

I honestly don't know how people wear socks designed for warmth - my boots are thick enough. The coldest I've ever ridden was around -5F without wind chill, and I've never had an issue. Maybe it's a circulation thing? Or a boot thing? I don't know, but I know when I ride with thicker socks my feet feel like they're swimming in lava. 

Have you tried just going barefoot and see what happens? Stinky boots is like the last item on my problem list. 

That's all,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Best board socks I've ever used: https://www.burton.com/ca/en/burton-ak-endurance-sock/W17-131991.html?dwvar_W17-131991_variationColor=13199102002&cgid=mens-snowboard-socks

I also tend to wet my boots... I've got a costco boot dryer that forces room temp air through my liners and gloves at the end of each day. I pull the liners each day so the shell can dry separately.

The Burton socks work as well as anything else I've tried.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I also tend to wet my boots...


How that sounds and what you mean are two different things, aren't they?
Sounds like you have a bladder/urinary issue.
Means that you sweat a lot though. Correct?
:laugh2::wink:


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Have you checked with a doctor to see if you have hyper hydrosis? They can treat it, and it has nothing to do with being too hot.


I have hyper hydrosis. Never got it treated though. I really need to because it's awful. 


As for socks, I used to wear two pairs and thought it was comfortable but recently heard of the dangers of doing so. I bought the 2 Beavis and Butt-Head Stance socks and I was basically in pools by mid-day. I also wore Wigwam Men's Snow Sirocco Knee-High Performance Ski Socks (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V1B8YK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and they weren't as bad.

I just need to get botox and get it over with.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

griffin1324 said:


> I just need to get botox and get it over with.


I just have it in the pits, and let me tell you... The treatment hurts. 50 shots n each armpit. I have to believe the feet are worse. 

The good news is, it works. It typically lasted 8 months for me.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought the new Stance compressions socks (AERO BLEND) a week ago. So far I used them 3 times. They are super comfy and very-very thin. I'm using them in packed out (~100 days) Deeluxe boots and my heels stay in place. BUT! They stink so badly after 3 rides. :| Never had this issue with previous Stance socks (I think they are from 2 years ago and contain 40% merino) even after 1 week of riding. I switched from the merinos because they are way too thick, especially compared to the compression socks. I'm not sure if the new merino socks are thinner (they look on picture) than the previous models.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> I honestly don't know how people wear socks designed for warmth - my boots are thick enough.


I'm indoors at +22°C room temperature ATM and my feet are _cold_! (If I want to feel my feet during riding? I've to de-freeze them with heating socks which actively add heat cos no amount of insulation would turn something cold warmer :laugh

Nothing to contribute to this thread besides of being very jelly!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

grandpalacko said:


> .... *BUT! They stink so badly after 3 rides. *:| Never had this issue with previous Stance socks (I think they are from 2 years ago and contain 40% merino) even after 1 week of riding. I switched from the merinos because they are way too thick, especially compared to the compression socks. I'm not sure if the new merino socks are thinner (they look on picture) than the previous models.


Try this stuff. I use it in all my synthetic & merino performance clothing. Absolutely Removes funk! :grin:










Pic was blurred... That's "Scentblocker detergent. Amazon has it. Only need a small ammount per load and only need it every 3-4 washings. (...ymmv depending in hygiene!!!)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Try this stuff. I use it in all my synthetic & merino performance clothing. Absolutely Removes funk! :grin:


Chomps, we all know this is how you do it...









:hairy:


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Try this stuff. I use it in all my synthetic & merino performance clothing. Absolutely Removes funk! :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip but I couldn't find the detergent here in Europe.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ever since I discovered Smartwool socks a few years back, that's all I buy/wear now.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Deacon said:


> I just have it in the pits, and let me tell you... The treatment hurts. 50 shots n each armpit. I have to believe the feet are worse.
> 
> The good news is, it works. It typically lasted 8 months for me.


50 in each?! Crikey! I'd need to go hands, feet, and pits. Fuck, this is going to be awful if I do it. Good to know it works though.


----------

